# Long & McQuade Return Policy



## aC2rs

30 day return policy at L&M on new or used which is very fair IMO.

What I find odd is, they use the refund policy as a selling point. 

I'm curious though, has anybody here actually taken advantage of it?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yup. One of the best policies around. I returned an amp, no questions asked, no hassles. As far as I'm concerned it's a GREAT selling point. It allows a buyer to try something without worrying about whether it's the "right one". It's a great bridge for those that are on the fence about buying something.


----------



## High/Deaf

I've used it many times. Literally, 'no questions asked, no excuses required'.

In fact I've regretted not impulsively buying used stuff because I've gone back a day later and it's gone. I coulda bought it and thought about it for 29 days.


----------



## Steadfastly

I have never used it but I should have a couple of times.


----------



## Mooh

Steadfastly said:


> I have never used it but I should have a couple of times.


I'm with you there.


----------



## aC2rs

~


----------



## keto

I've done some test drives with amps and guitars (and a bass) using this policy, no hassles on the returns. I keep expecting them to look at my history and give me the old 'HEY! You're THAT guy! No way! no return for YOU!' but it never happens


----------



## Rideski

I've used it a few times. It gives you a safety net if you are really unhappy with your purchase. Just don't take advantage of it or they will start charging you a re-stocking fee.


----------



## guitarman2

Rideski said:


> I've used it a few times. It gives you a safety net if you are really unhappy with your purchase. Just don't take advantage of it or they will start charging you a re-stocking fee.


If you finance it they charge a restocking fee. If cash they don't.


----------



## High/Deaf

Rideski said:


> I've used it a few times. It gives you a safety net if you are really unhappy with your purchase. Just don't take advantage of it or they will start charging you a re-stocking fee.


I try not to abuse it. I don't buy stuff on a lark, fully expecting to return it - when I buy stuff, I do intend to keep it. It's just nice to have that safety blanket.

I think what will really screw things up is people buying from a brick-n-mortar like L&M, seeing if they like it, and if so, return it and buy one cheaper on line (and probably from the USA). That will only be survivable for so long.


----------



## Rideski

High/Deaf said:


> I try not to abuse it. I don't buy stuff on a lark, fully expecting to return it - when I buy stuff, I do intend to keep it. It's just nice to have that safety blanket.


Exactly


----------



## EchoWD40

I've used it once. 
Kind of regret using it actually LOL


----------



## Rick31797

If you do buy there, ask if you bring it back if there is a re-stocking fee...i was charged a restocking fee for taking a guitar cable back..I bought the cable on line and took it back to a store, maybe that is why..


----------



## Budda

Rick31797 said:


> If you do buy there, ask if you bring it back if there is a re-stocking fee...i was charged a restocking fee for taking a guitar cable back..I bought the cable on line and took it back to a store, maybe that is why..


Nope, re-stocking fee is for anything bought and being returned within the period - it doesn't matter how you bought it from them. I guess that only applies to financed purchases, but I'm fairly sure I bought something outright and would have been charged had I gone through with the return. 

If they didn't have the fee, I imagine that they'd make far less. Apparently there's a guy who chronically buys and returns expensive items - doesn't seem to mind the hit.


----------



## NB_Terry

I've used it a few times. 

I only do it with gear where I'm very sure I'm going to keep it. 

Great policy.


----------



## Distortion

I think 30 days is too long to decide if you like a piece of gear. Should be 7 days. Reason being I don't want to pay list price for something that has been to three homes for a total of 90 days getting a work out and then I buy it. Let the flames fly.


----------



## pattste

Distortion said:


> I think 30 days is too long to decide if you like a piece of gear. Should be 7 days. Reason being I don't want to pay list price for something that has been to three homes for a total of 90 days getting a work out and then I buy it. Let the flames fly.


I agree. In fact, I don't think there should be a return policy at all on non-defective items.


----------



## Steadfastly

Distortion said:


> I think 30 days is too long to decide if you like a piece of gear. Should be 7 days. Reason being I don't want to pay list price for something that has been to three homes for a total of 90 days getting a work out and then I buy it. Let the flames fly.





pattste said:


> I agree. In fact, I don't think there should be a return policy at all on non-defective items.


I respectfully disagree. Not everyone has the time to really try things out to their satisfaction. Others may be a long drive away from a store and may only be on a schedule that allows them to get to a store every few weeks. As for paying full price for something you think is used is your problem for agreeing to it. If you think it looks used, then use your reasoning and ask for a discount. Don't blame this on someone else. That is your responsibility. L & M have figured this is a good business move and have no doubt figured that there will be a few things coming back in less than pristine condition and have counted that as a business cost.


----------



## jimmy c g

seems like a great policy to me, Ive used it a fair bit. a problem does exist in the lack of discount and information given at the store after returns, sometimes a customer could assume that a piece is new when it wasnt based on sticker price, (I have) - you really gotta ask the right questions ( missing case candy etc. is a red flag)


----------



## Chito

I've used it a few times. Only thing is I ended up buying the more expensive stuff. Once I started with a Traynor Dark Horse, returned it and got a Traynor YCS 50. Didn't like it, returned it for a DRRI.


----------



## Diablo

Distortion said:


> I think 30 days is too long to decide if you like a piece of gear. Should be 7 days. Reason being I don't want to pay list price for something that has been to three homes for a total of 90 days getting a work out and then I buy it. Let the flames fly.


Interesting point.
so, at what point does the oft-returned guitar cease to be "new"?

fwiw, I agree. if you cant figure out if a guitar is up to snuff in 7 days, youre too f-ing picky and youre probably one of those indecisive fuckers








that holds up the line at McD's trying to figure out what to order when youre in front of the cashier. I hope you choke on "...one of those whoppers?" you keep asking for.


----------



## bzrkrage

Diablo said:


> Interesting point.
> so, at what point does the oft-returned guitar cease to be "new"?


Straight away actually.

If it leaves the store, then it is brought back it's a "used" item.

It took me a while to work it out, but I think L&M make it work by having a great rental department & return program.
They don't do the "high value" items to every Joe Blogs to take home & return in 30.
Student level Epi's & Squiers? Maybe.
But the CS Lp's & AVRI , no way, unless you are an oil barren or Gord Downie.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## keto

Dunno, I've had a couple $2500-3000 items home that were returns that I then returned that got rehung as new. Most recently a Ricky bass.


----------



## bzrkrage

keto said:


> Dunno, I've had a couple $2500-3000 items home that were returns that I then returned that got rehung as new. Most recently a Ricky bass.


Well Keto, that's Edmonton stores for ya! (Not supposed to happen)
Was it out for a " loan"? Or did you buy it.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Steadfastly

bzrkrage said:


> Straight away actually.
> 
> If it leaves the store, then it is brought back it's a "used" item.
> 
> It took me a while to work it out, *but I think* L&M make it work by having a great rental department & return program.
> They don't do the "high value" items to every Joe Blogs to take home & return in 30.
> Student level Epi's & Squiers? Maybe.
> But the CS Lp's & AVRI , no way, unless you are an oil barren or Gord Downie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


But I think? We use that term often that some take it as fact. If there is some substance to why a person can believe something when those words are used, then fine. If there are no facts to back it up then, that is just someone's opinion. Just saying...............


----------



## Rick31797

Rick31797 said:


> If you do buy there, ask if you bring it back if there is a re-stocking fee...i was charged a restocking fee for taking a guitar cable back..





Budda said:


> Nope, re-stocking fee is for anything bought and being returned within the period - it doesn't matter how you bought it from them. I guess that only applies to financed purchases, but I'm fairly sure I bought something outright and would have been charged had I gone through with the return.
> 
> If they didn't have the fee, I imagine that they'd make far less. Apparently there's a guy who chronically buys and returns expensive items - doesn't seem to mind the hit.




Just to add to what i said about buying the cable on line and returning it to a store and being charged a re-stocking fee, i also bought a boss vocal processor at the store and returned it a couple week later and the receipt had no re-stocking fee.


----------



## Rideski

Diablo said:


> fwiw, I agree. if you cant figure out if a guitar is up to snuff in 7 days, youre too f-ing picky and youre probably one of those indecisive fuckers


I disagree. I need the time to test out gear in a rehearsal environment before I can decide if it's going to work. Ive bought gear where it sounded great in the store and at home, but as soon as I played it in the band environment, or live, it failed to cut through or sound the way I needed it too. I can't always test the gear in that environment within 7 days of purchase. 30 days works.
L&M's 30 day policy keeps me purchasing from them vs Steve's, LA Music or others. Its the safety net I need yet rarely use (anymore) but a major reason I keep buying there.


----------



## keto

bzrkrage said:


> Well Keto, that's Edmonton stores for ya! (Not supposed to happen)
> Was it out for a " loan"? Or did you buy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my other other brain.


Bought with cc in Edm, had playwear and missing case candy. Returned to Calgary. Went back a few weeks later it was hanging as 'new'.


----------



## Diablo

Rideski said:


> I disagree. I need the time to test out gear in a rehearsal environment before I can decide if it's going to work. Ive bought gear where it sounded great in the store and at home, but as soon as I played it in the band environment, or live, it failed to cut through or sound the way I needed it too. I can't always test the gear in that environment within 7 days of purchase. 30 days works.
> L&M's 30 day policy keeps me purchasing from them vs Steve's, LA Music or others. Its the safety net I need yet rarely use (anymore) but a major reason I keep buying there.












...but just in case, stay away from my Mcdonalds.


----------



## High/Deaf

Distortion said:


> I think 30 days is too long to decide if you like a piece of gear. Should be 7 days. Reason being I don't want to pay list price for something that has been to three homes for a total of 90 days getting a work out and then I buy it. Let the flames fly.


I've seen stuff that's been hanging/tested for years that's in worse shape than stuff that's been bought and returned. They do specify that the return has to be in 'like sold' shape, so they have some wiggle room if the original purchaser is a tool. That 30 day policy keeps me buying stuff there, especially stuff that I think will work for me but I need to test in real world environment. 

I should also point out that when I worked in the biz, we had something called 'out on approval'. We would literally give stuff out to known customers (without actually selling it to them) for them to test before they bought it. That was in a smaller community where we knew the majority of the players. But I think this L&M policy is a logical extension of that.

There are stores that don't offer this. Bluedog comes to mind. They want to make sure you get a brand-new guitar - and their policy clearly states if. If I buy something there, I will take more time in store to evaluate it than I would with L&M, where I know I can evaluate it in the comfort of my home, with my rig and accessories. There are options for those that don't want to shop at L&M for that reason.


----------



## jdto

I like it. Sometimes stuff doesn't sound the same as it does in the store. I've used it a couple of times and I ended up a happy customer. I've bought quite a bit of gear from them, so it balances out in their favour in the end.


----------



## jimmy c g

delete


----------



## jb welder

For those opposed to returns being sold as new, this kind of return policy is partly driven by customers who do not want to buy at a box store where you can't open the box till you buy it and take it home. And if it doesn't work, don't bring it back, talk to the manufacturer.
That is the other extreme. Low price and no support. I'm not interested in the box store model, but I guess it works for some.


----------



## jdto

Long & McQuade gets a lot of stick for being too corporate and for their employees being clueless, but they do have some policies that are quite customer-friendly (especially for musicians on a tight budget). Their 0% interest promotions a few times a year are pretty decent, their rental rates are reasonable and they are willing to work with people on their payment plans to get you the gear they want. Sure, they aren't a mom and pop shop or a high end boutique with vintage gear, but they certainly aren't such a bad place to shop, either. The staff at the Bloor Street store have always been good with me.

As far as the possibility of getting a guitar that's a return, well, I am ok with that. In a few weeks of playing it, I'll have given it some pickguard scratches and perhaps a ding or a swirl or two. Superficial stuff like that doesn't bother me...it's not going into a museum case.


----------



## Distortion

xxx


----------



## Kerry Brown

If I want to try something before I buy it I rent it. As a former consumer electronics retailer you wouldn't believe how many TV's bought on Friday get returned on Monday after a big game. When I suspected that was happening I offered to rent them a TV for the game. Then I would write on the bill returns are for store credit only or cash with a 25% restocking fee. Many people would then ask what the rental rate was. I usually charged $50 which is way less than 25%. I could then honestly tell the next customer the TV had been rented once and I could knock $50 off or if rented a couple times I'd knock off more. It would still have full warranty. It was a win/win for everyone.


----------



## High/Deaf

AFAIK, Costco has modified their (overly-)generous return policy on a couple of items because of abuse. People would buy a computer and 18 months later, take it back, saying it wasn't quite working right anymore. They'd get a replacement, which of course was significantly upgraded from the one they first bought. Now I think it's 90 days. I believe they've followed suit on TV's as well for the same reason.

Most electronics retailers have to offer a 30 day return policy to match BB. It is one more selling point that if you don't have, you will lose a ton of business to them. An LG TV is the same everywhere - you don't have to 'play' it first.


----------



## guitarman2

Kerry Brown said:


> If I want to try something before I buy it I rent it. As a former consumer electronics retailer you wouldn't believe how many TV's bought on Friday get returned on Monday after a big game. When I suspected that was happening I offered to rent them a TV for the game. Then I would write on the bill returns are for store credit only or cash with a 25% restocking fee. Many people would then ask what the rental rate was. I usually charged $50 which is way less than 25%. I could then honestly tell the next customer the TV had been rented once and I could knock $50 off or if rented a couple times I'd knock off more. It would still have full warranty. It was a win/win for everyone.


I never understood the whole "buy a bigscreen and return after the game\event", thing. Wouldn't you want a big screen for everything?
I remember when the High def TV's were just coming out and I was a bit of an early adapter. For a 50" rear projector HDTV widescreen, I paid close to 5k. I can't imagine going through the hassle of buying a big screen, simply for the super bowl or something, then returning it. Once that big screen comes in to my home its there to stay.


----------



## Rideski

If you feel you are buying a returned guitar just ask them to order a brand new one in for you. I've done that as well. Then it's me opening it up out of the box.


----------



## Budda

I'm not picky about opening a guitar out of the box (unless I custom ordered something, then I would be!). That being said, it was cool to know that I was the first person to pick up and play my S2.

That said, you'd think I lend it out on weekends now haha.


----------



## Roryfan

High/Deaf said:


> I should also point out that when I worked in the biz, we had something called 'out on approval'. We would literally give stuff out to known customers (without actually selling it to them) for them to test before they bought it. That was in a smaller community where we knew the majority of the players. But I think this L&M policy is a logical extension of that.


For big purchases I want to try the guitar out with my amps & A/B it vs. the current herd. Lugging my gear into the store is a PITA & it's still hard to give something a proper workout without driving everyone else in the store batty.

The guys at my local L&M have been great. I was going to rent some gear for a week to properly evaluate it & they actually offered to let me borrow it over the weekend. Pick up on Saturday just before closing & bring it back Monday a.m. But I am a known commodity & a loaner guitar gets more bumps & bruises in one day on the floor than a month in my possession. 

Going to hit Costco on Friday to grab more avocado oil. I guess the empty bottle makes me an oil barren as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy c g

kinda odd that people complain about being able to return items ,imagine what would be said if you couldnt ?


----------



## Budda

jimmy c g said:


> kinda odd that people complain about being able to return items ,imagine what would be said if you couldnt ?


"Its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it."


----------



## Steve112

I've had occasion to use it, but never frivolously. My purchases tend to be keepers unless issues demand otherwise. It's a very good policy that I'm sure L&M values as much as customers do.


----------



## Distortion

Yep went to my local GM dealer and bought a new Camero. I test drove it and all was good at the lot. Drove it for 30 days wore the brakes down and tires from going to the drag races and entering it in stock competition. Lots of summer cruises in my new Camero. Ow well summer was over so I took the car back and said I don't like it, not fast enough. No scratches on it so they gave me my money back and put the car back in the front row of the new section for the next guy. Ya Think ?


----------



## jdto

Yep. Cars and guitars are exactly the same thing.


----------



## Dorian2

Kerry Brown said:


> If I want to try something before I buy it I rent it. As a former consumer electronics retailer you wouldn't believe how many TV's bought on Friday get returned on Monday after a big game. When I suspected that was happening I offered to rent them a TV for the game. Then I would write on the bill returns are for store credit only or cash with a 25% restocking fee. Many people would then ask what the rental rate was. I usually charged $50 which is way less than 25%. I could then honestly tell the next customer the TV had been rented once and I could knock $50 off or if rented a couple times I'd knock off more. It would still have full warranty. It was a win/win for everyone.


I was just going to post that I've never used their return policy (except for 1 specific occasion where the "no lemon" policy took effect). I wanted to try a compression pedal a couple months ago, so I rented it for a week. Ended up not liking or needing it for my sound and setup, so I think I paid $4 instead of the full $7 or something like that. I'm a pretty honest person so when I initial approached the salesman I told him I knew about the return policy but I didn't want to take advantage of it because it didn't seem right to me. But that was for a pedal that was $140. I may take advantage of it if it's a higher priced item like a guitar or amp.


----------



## Alex

keto said:


> Bought with cc in Edm, had playwear and missing case candy. Returned to Calgary. Went back a few weeks later it was hanging as 'new'.


Which is correct - the business model would not work if they had to sell new items at used prices due to their return policy. They may need to discount it for any wear or missing case candy ( I would think that someone paid for those flaws upon the return) but it should be sold as new w/ warranty. If you accept the 30 day return policy, then you accept that the item was tried out - it goes both ways.


----------



## Distortion

jdto said:


> Yep. Cars and guitars are exactly the same thing.


Yep they both get wear. IT could be pots and electronics or speaker in a amp or electronics and frets in a guitar if it is used and that is what it is when returned it is that much closer to requiring repair or scraped at some point. Next summer I am going to test run a Ford Mustang for a month.


----------



## Budda

Distortion said:


> Yep they both get wear. IT could be pots and electronics or speaker in a amp or electronics and frets in a guitar if it is used and that is what it is when returned it is that much closer to requiring repair or scraped at some point. Next summer I am going to test run a Ford Mustang for a month.


You aren't being logical and I think you know that.

Brakes and pots are comparable? Beyond the fact that they both wear out, no they are not. You think the total hours of play time are magically that significant to parts wearing out? You are honestly telling me that maybe the 10-20 hours of use on the pickup switch means it's going to break *significantly sooner* than if... the guitar... was played in store (if not NIB)?

*You honestly think that taking a guitar home for a month will significantly impact the fret life?
*
If it's the pots, electronics or a speaker... on a new item... chances are the warranty covers it for one year or more.

C'mon, man.


----------



## jdto

Distortion said:


> Yep they both get wear. IT could be pots and electronics or speaker in a amp or electronics and frets in a guitar if it is used and that is what it is when returned it is that much closer to requiring repair or scraped at some point. Next summer I am going to test run a Ford Mustang for a month.


I get your point. A returned guitar isn't technically new anymore. But a guitar that's been on the wall for a year isn't, either, even if no one ever took it home. Nature of the beast.


----------



## sulphur

Who's lending out vehicles on a monthly basis?

What the hell is a Camero?


----------



## High/Deaf

Hey, if you can find a car dealer that *let's* you do that, more power to you. This is a known policy at L&M and you can choose to use it or not. Lots of other MI retailers that don't, you can go there as well.


----------



## Distortion

sulphur said:


> Who's lending out vehicles on a monthly basis?
> 
> What the hell is a Camero?


 THIS needs new tires and clutch now.camero - Bing images


----------



## Steadfastly

Distortion said:


> Yep went to my local GM dealer and bought a new Camero. I test drove it and all was good at the lot. Drove it for 30 days wore the brakes down and tires from going to the drag races and entering it in stock competition. Lots of summer cruises in my new Camero. Ow well summer was over so I took the car back and said I don't like it, not fast enough. No scratches on it so they gave me my money back and put the car back in the front row of the new section for the next guy. Ya Think ?


The last time I looked guitars didn't have a motor, transmission and were not made for sitting on.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nor do they have odometers...


----------



## zontar

I've never had to use their return policy--but I did use it for a different store when the soundhole pickup I bought didn't work well on my 12 string (the E strings didn't get picked up well--the string spread was beyond the optimum range of the pickup.)
They gave me my money back as they didn't have anything else that quite worked--and I bought one of those contact ones you put on the top or bridge, etc. at L&M--which had the extra benefit of working on my classical...


----------



## TA462

Distortion said:


> THIS needs new tires and clutch now.camero - Bing images


Some dealerships will let you try out a new vehicle over a weekend if they know you are a real buyer and have a long relationship with them. Next time get the SS CamAro, stay away from the V6 models, lol.


----------



## Steadfastly

TA462 said:


> Some dealerships will let you try out a new vehicle over a weekend if they know you are a real buyer and have a long relationship with them. Next time get the SS CamAro, stay away from the V6 models, lol.


I actually had the Ford dealer in Fredericton going to do this for me. I had never bought a vehicle from them in the past but I think he knew I was serious.


----------



## Distortion

What they would be borrowing is a demonstrator driven daily by one of the salesman. Salesman get a new car which is a taxable benefit to drive and lend out to possible buyers. At the end of the year it is sold as used. IF the salesman is fired he is walking.


----------



## High/Deaf

Still beating that broken drum, are we?

Can't find a guitar store that doesn't allow returns? Google is your friend.


----------



## TA462

Distortion said:


> What they would be borrowing is a demonstrator driven daily by one of the salesman. Salesman get a new car which is a taxable benefit to drive and lend out to possible buyers. At the end of the year it is sold as used. IF the salesman is fired he is walking.


Yeah they may lend out a demonstrator but I can tell you I personally have had my last 3 new GM vehicles given to me or offered to me for the weekend and they were not demos, none had more then a few KM's on them. I bought a new Jeep Wrangler in June and it to was offered to me to try out over night. Like I said, if they know you are serious then they will bend over backwards for you. They don't do it for everyone but they do it for returning customers all the time.


----------



## tyler

Anyone know if an L&M “ship from store” order can be returned to a local store?


----------



## jdto

tyler said:


> Anyone know if an L&M “ship from store” order can be returned to a local store?


I would be surprised if you couldn’t, but you’d likely lose the shipping costs. It might be worth a call to ask them how they’d handle that situation.


----------



## Xevyn

tyler said:


> Anyone know if an L&M “ship from store” order can be returned to a local store?


Yes you can as I've done this a couple of times but like @jdto said you will lose the shipping cost which is usually in the $10-20 range.


----------



## keto

Had a good experience the other day. Returned a $1600 bass from Feb, tho I did also buy 2 others from them I’m keeping In the interim. They charged me 1/2 restocking fee, or about 1 months rent. They must have discretion, fella who helped didn’t know me but took a good look at my history, and we ended by agreeing our wives are never allowed to know our lifetime total in their system.


----------

